# Console Table Decorating ideas



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Matching thin console lamps on each side. 
A nice looking console table and mirror.


----------



## rahulahuja2685 (Jul 2, 2015)

Thank you for raising this topic on the forum, On below link I got some really cool stuff about decorative ideas for a hallway console table.

https://in.pinterest.com/explore/hall-table-decor/


----------



## hanypertiwi (Apr 5, 2016)

i think this nice decor


----------



## Bret86844 (Mar 16, 2016)

Personally I like a clean, clutter free look. So I'd say avoid a big plant in middle like the picture. The way it blocks part of the mirror makes me die a little inside.


----------



## beee (Dec 23, 2015)

It depends on what kind style do you like, but in most cases, I like simple, stylish style. If you are a book lover, why not place some books on the table and try to add some plants on the table.:wink2:


----------



## sunnychokshi (Jan 30, 2017)

You can decorate your table with many different ways but I will suggest you Eco-friendly and budget friendly ideas.

Use Round Beach Towel is the awesome idea to decor your home you can use beach roundish in many ways like table cover, home appliance cover and also home decoration.
Add some regular gift wrapping decorations available at any store, and make them into table decor. You can add some flowers and candles. And you have simple, beautiful DIY table decor.


----------



## marieburn (Jan 31, 2017)

I was always told to add a bit of decoration add odd numbers of vases or candles. This will give it a less cluttered look. You could add three decorative glass bottles to spruce up the area. Also, a decorative bowl which could be functional too. Hope this gives you another option!


----------



## dianabridgs (Jan 23, 2017)

Lamps, Candles, Frames and Books


----------



## LucyRose (Mar 2, 2017)

A couple of nice candles perhaps use a nice marble tray or something to hold them, perhaps with a plant and a couple of nice arty books?


----------



## rafaelrobertson (6 mo ago)

sunnychokshi said:


> You can decorate your table with many different ways but I will suggest you Eco-friendly and budget friendly ideas.
> 
> Use Round Beach Towel is the awesome idea to decor your home you can use beach roundish in many ways like table cover, home appliance cover and also home decoration.
> Add some regular gift wrapping decorations available at any store, and make them into table decor. You can add some flowers and candles. And you have simple, beautiful DIY table decor.
> ...


I have a Full Marty sub with SI 18” powered by an iNuke3000. My wife wants a sofa table, and I’ve convinced her to let me build a subwoofer into it. I’m wanting to build a ~5ft long ported sofa table sub as similar as possible to the Full Marty, so they play well together with help from Audyssey XT32.

My uncle is a finish carpenter and builds custom cabinetry. He will build to my specs and make it match our furniture.


----------

